# Gentlemen, place your bets



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A thread where we can speculate on what the next round of quarantine and travel restrictions will be.

Now at the end of September my best guess is that we will continue with the NCR being under GCQ, with the majority of the rest of the province under MGCQ. Some cities will also remain under GCQ, what cities and what areas may change slightly.Inter provincial and inter regional travel will still be restricted. Basically no change from September

I do not expect any places to officially be under new normal, but do expect that the enforcement level will be about that of new normal protocols in some areas.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Rick I have often wondered the values of quarantines/hyperborean theories, I have never had a flu vaccine, nor have I ever had the flu and only the important ones as a baby,,,,, apparently. Perhaps I smoke too much and will die 10 years earlier than if I didn't but then I might need the flu shots annually. Never the flu or other nasties to keep myself homebound until now......... home bound to a degree indeed I am an international traveller like most and think it will be will be a year or two away for the likes of me, no big deal and survive we do. in the meantime I am putting on weight but enjoying. When vaccines are available and implemented I will watch the results from my hobbit hole but my bet,,,,, as a gambler will be minimum 1 year stretching to 2 years before borders are opened for international travel and given what's happening in this country with numbers perhaps 6 to 12 months if the numbers keep going down.

Here, La Union I see strict following of guidelines by the people on the main roads and service centres but turn left or right?

My bet is 2 bob and a bottle of beer and a recluse I will remain until all countries have put their toe in the water and then jump in. Or not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ....
> 
> Here, La Union I see strict following of guidelines by the people on the main roads and service centres but turn left or right?
> 
> ....


I am seeing the same thing in Moalboal, good compliance on the main street but once you turn off into the barangays, the area near White Beach, Saavedra and Panagsama (the dive area) compliance drops off significantly. I don't think mask wearing is much different from pre-pandemic times when some people wore them for dust or because they had a cold themselves.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Starting next week we can accept tourists, in Boracay, from all over the country. They have to have a swab test before traveling. No quarantine, or age restriction.

My bet is that we will see a huge spike in covid cases here in Boracay within a month.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

What are the odds that someone will fly into Boracay, stay a couple days then fly to an alternate destination that they would not normally be allowed to have flown to?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> What are the odds that someone will fly into Boracay, stay a couple days then fly to an alternate destination that they would not normally be allowed to have flown to?


Could be interesting. The family is laughing because the Manila people cannot go to Antique to visit family... but... the Manila & Antique people can meet us here in Boracay, then go back to their respective homes. Hardly makes sense.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Starting next week we can accept tourists, in Boracay, from all over the country. They have to have a swab test before traveling. No quarantine, or age restriction.
> 
> My bet is that we will see a huge spike in covid cases here in Boracay within a month.



The same here in Bohol...they are officially opening up Panglao Island to tourists, (and next will be the scheduled reopening of the Chocolate Hills) and have already had a few test runs over the past month with a few groups of tourists coming here as test projects by allowing these tourists in as the Department of Tourism monitors the success, (or failure), of the test project...AND the *19th annual Philippine Travel Exchange, (PHILTEX 2020)*, was just here in Bohol and brought several thousand tourism experts and government officials to Bohol for a week of conferences and seminars on "The New Tourism Normal"...whatever that is!

The only thing we can hope for Tukaram, is that "IF" these tourist openings fail, the Philippines will receive a black eye in the face of the international community and will become the poster child for how NOT to do it...The Philippine Government *WILL NOT* want this to happen...so, I would imagine (and hope) that the government is prepared to pull out ALL the stops to ensure a successful tourist opening at both Boracay and in Bohol...as a model to the World of how things can reopen safely.

But...we will see how their actions and policies actually translate into a real world scenario...

One thing is certain...the World economies cannot and will not sustain much more of these lockdowns...so someone has to figure out something to get the World re-opened and running again!

BE SAFE OUT THERE EVERYONE...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like I win, no change in quarantine status for October, pay up boys lol.

However they did leave the door open should case counts keep dropping for NCR to switch to MGCQ.

My bet is that it will stay where it is until first of November.


----------

